# French Guiana or Surinam Cobalt?



## nightlifecc (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had this 1.1 pair for a few months now and they sure are fun to watch. Problem is, I'm not real sure how to tell the difference between the French Guiana and the Surinam Cobalt morphs. From pictures I've seen, I'm leaning towards Surinam Cobalt but in all honesty I have no idea. Could anyone tell me distinguishing features? Thanks in advance!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i cant be certain, but im also leaning towards surinam cobalt. the colors and pattern on their side isnt similar to any of my three fg, but that doesnt mean theyre NOT french guiana. the underbelly also looks pretty light, compared to the dark blue of my fg's. 

just my thoughts..hope it helps


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Best way is to contact the person you purchased them from. 

From my experience, the DC seem to be stockier and not as leggy. In addition, they have a definite "yellow" crown, while the full size go from light yellows to orange. 

Hopefully, the person who sold them to you can help you identify them, otherwise you will need to wait until they are full grown for a 100% id. In addition, there are some other tincs that can look like cobalts while growing up...it would be hard to tell in pictures what they are. 

Melis


----------



## nightlifecc (Mar 13, 2007)

Unfortunately the vendor I purchased them from was not sure either. Guess I'll have to wait until they are full grown. Thanks for the help.


----------

